# Insecure



## effected_miz (Apr 10, 2005)

hi im miriam im 19 i dont know where else to go or who to talk to...
for many many years now have seen myself as been overweight, anytime i go out in public i cant handle seeing people skinnier than me it drags me right down in to a huge state of depression ive been told maybe to take anti depressants but im sure there is another way to make this stop, this interferes with me making friends even, i choose my friends on their appaearance and i know it sounds shallow of me but i couldnt handle hanging around drop dead gorgeous chicks because i would feel a constant depresssion, they make me feel like nothing... this is starting to interfere with my relationship becasue my boyfriend can not understand what i am so down about, i cant remember a day gone by when i was actually happy to be me.
please anyone if you have been thru this please help me out


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 10, 2005)

You say that for many years you have SEEN yourself as being overweight. What is this based on? Are you really overweight at all and if so how nuch?


----------



## effected_miz (Apr 10, 2005)

i weigh 76 kilos and im 5' 7"
i dont know what the ideal weight is for my heaight but i know im over weight


----------



## ThatLady (Apr 11, 2005)

You might be a little overweight, miz, but you're certainly not morbidly obese! 

What kind of exercise do you do? How about eating...what kinds of foods do you like to eat? Do you eat regular meals every day? Do you drink plenty of water daily?

All those things will help you to keep your weight right for your body type. Not everybody is meant to be skinny as a rail. Some people have larger bone structures than other people. Twiggy might have been one heck of a model, but there wasn't anything wrong with Ava Gardner, either. Mae West was another who didn't have to be skinny to get noticed. ;o)


----------



## effected_miz (Apr 11, 2005)

i dont really exercise i believe i probably should but i have no one to do it with if im alone i cant stick with it, i used to exercise with my sister whe  i weighed 89 kios and i lost wieght then but now for the last 3 yrs ive stayed at this weight id love to be under 70 and i just wish i could find a way to keep my motivated...
 i just wnat to be happy with what i look like and right now im not


----------



## ThatLady (Apr 11, 2005)

Exercise is the key to both losing the extra weight and to feeling better, hon. It's something you really need to do for yourself. Set up a certain time every day that you're going to exercise for 30 minutes. If you set a schedule, and make a deal with yourself, many times it's easier to make things work in your favor. )


----------



## effected_miz (Apr 11, 2005)

ill try it lets hope i stick to it 
i really want to i just ahve no one to make sure i dont slack off


----------

